# Last Couple Days Hiking



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Feels great to be out moving. Been seeing a few snakes and turtles. Still a little bit of ice here and there in shaded areas.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Slipped and fell on a muddy hill today but also ran into this guy. He was like ***! , I thought it was spring dammit!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Nice pics!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

What kind of wildlife is in the last picture?


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

petronius said:


> What kind of wildlife is in the last picture?


Ah yes. That would be the rare and elusive brewskibear of southern michigan. From what I understand they survive on craft beer and chicken wings.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Recent evidence.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Saw some baby pike today in Wildwood lake(Holly Rec. Area). They were only about 4 inches long and mighty cute. I tried to get a pic but it wouldn't turn out.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

From today


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Couple days of camping up in the pigeon river state forest. Woke up this morning to the sound of bugling elk.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Yikes


----------

